# New england guys!!! C'mon post some pics!



## Stuffdeer

We all know your getting hit by like 14 kajillion feet of snow. 


I think you should post some pictures.


----------



## iceyman

i think there still out plowing... wish i was:crying:


----------



## Banksy

My buddy from Northboro Mass called me and said he had about 12" in his yard. I called him a name and said it was &^%$##G 78 degrees here yesterday :realmad:

I'm so mad I'm not home I could cry :crying:


----------



## hdcust

Well I dont have any pics but DAMN I am sick of plowing already!!!! It seems like it has been snowing or having ice storms since the 3rd of december. 
Can I have a few days off so I can go snowmobiling????


----------



## Stuffdeer

hdcust;455245 said:


> Well I dont have any pics but DAMN I am sick of plowing already!!!! It seems like it has been snowing or having ice storms since the 3rd of december.
> Can I have a few days off so I can go snowmobiling????


I hate you.


----------



## Banksy

hdcust;455245 said:


> Well I dont have any pics but DAMN I am sick of plowing already!!!! It seems like it has been snowing or having ice storms since the 3rd of december.
> Can I have a few days off so I can go snowmobiling????


Oh get a load of this guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet

I know what he is talking about. We have plowed 5 times already, salted i'm not sure how many and had 3 freezing rain storms. This sucks and is way to early. Most of the guys were not ready.


----------



## Banksy

I know, I was kidding. Has it been mostly wet and heavy snow?


----------



## SuperDuty

Just got in! About 5 to 9 around here. Nice and light!!!!


----------



## iceyman

all i want for christmas is 2" of snow...


----------



## MOXIE

Just got in. We were called out by the town at 2pm, called in at 3am. I was driving a John Deer back-hoe with a 9ft p/angle Western. at 2:15 pm I got hit in the left corner of my blade by a 17yo kid in shorts and a t-shirt!!!!. Impact destroyed the car {he was wrote up for crossing the center line} and broke my left angle cyl in half. I went back to the garage and removed the cyl, capped the line, and pinned the blade hard right. Finished the storm and will pick up a new cyl in the morning.
This was bound to happen when it starts snowing at noon on a work day. You would have thought these people never saw snow before.
MOXIE


----------



## merrimacmill

I just got in, its now 4:33 am. I had my worst plowing experience yet tonight. I went to do a drive at about 12am, this was my first time doing this particular drive, it is a driveway that leads to a culdesac type of turn around deal with a large garden in the middle of it. So I pushed some snow to the end of the driveway, the tires spun a little, the truck started to slid down the hill to my side a little and then a little more and a little more. Its not a severe hill but enough to put me in the woods or into about a 2-3 foot snow bank made by my pass. So I started digging it out and all that good stuff, and nothing worked. 

So onto the next step, I had no one to call at all to help me or give me a pull so about an hour later, as an absolute last resort, I called my mother with her honda ridgeline....:crying:lol

So I hooked the tow chains up and started pulling it and of course the little honda was getting whiped around the place trying to pull the truck out and wasn't quite doing it. So after another hour or so of digging, It finally pulled it out but when it did, it pulled it right across the island in the turnaround with the garden! 

So of course that got really messed up, so I was like well at this point I'll just keep hauling it out of here. But of course things needed to get harder. I was about 6 inches from their well cap... and I was still REALLY stuck. So I dug, and dug, and dug, and put down about 5 bags of sands and icemelt in their garden for traction. And I then drove it out. After all this a few hours were lost, and a lot of energy. It was horrible. Is this why lots of you guys say you hate residentials? What would you guys have done in this situation? Is there anything I'm missing?

Sry I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I saw the above story and thought it would be a good place for it. 

I left a note apoligizing about the garden, and saying there is no charge for this plowing lol. But I am thinking of dropping the contract with this one, because this driveway is absolutly rediclous. Its not even paved so the ice is horrendous.


----------



## merrimacmill

And heres another story. I was plowing our own parking lots and some moron decided to leave his car there overnight tonight, even though its in the lease that overnight parking is strictly forbiddon. Now I've told this guy time and time again not to do this. It has been an on going thing for a year or so. I left it till 11 and then called the tow truck and he didn't want to get out of bed, so I just "went a little fast" past the car. Heres the results, he'll have fun in the morning....


----------



## Stuffdeer

merrimacmill;455624 said:


> And heres another story. I was plowing our own parking lots and some moron decided to leave his car there overnight tonight, even though its in the lease that overnight parking is strictly forbiddon. Now I've told this guy time and time again not to do this. It has been an on going thing for a year or so. I left it till 11 and then called the tow truck and he didn't want to get out of bed, so I just "went a little fast" past the car. Heres the results, he'll have fun in the morning....


HAhaha. I think he'll learn the next time!


----------



## AndyTblc

Stuffdeer;455727 said:


> HAhaha. I think he'll learn the next time!


Are you sure about that, Usually it takes people about 3 times to learn, and by the 3rd time, there should be more snow, so more snow means the more it will be burried.


----------



## Dstosh

Nothing to special, but it'll work.


----------



## bigearl

*plowed on place 9 times already this month.*

I plowed our local rite aide 3 times yesterday! I'm not tired of plowing but I'm sick of stupid people! Went to take pictures yesterday and dropped it in the snow don't think it works now, didn't tell the wife yet next time she goes to use it "What did you do?" Sunday will have deal with the a$$h0les again I better go to church Saturday night to ask for forgiveness for Sunday.


----------



## NBI Lawn

merrimacmill;455624 said:


> so I just "went a little fast" past the car. Heres the results, he'll have fun in the morning....


HAHA, I have done that myself on a few ocations. One time we new the guy but he continued to park right in the way, so we made his car dissapear. We ended up digging it out with the skid a couple days later, that was the last time he parked there though. We all got a kick out of it so it was OK.


----------



## Bernie Lomax

My blade was on the ground from 2PM yesterday to 8Am this morning


----------



## Bernie Lomax

I'd say around 530AM was when it stopped being fun.


----------



## Brian Young

merrimacmill;455624 said:


> And heres another story. I was plowing our own parking lots and some moron decided to leave his car there overnight tonight, even though its in the lease that overnight parking is strictly forbiddon. Now I've told this guy time and time again not to do this. It has been an on going thing for a year or so. I left it till 11 and then called the tow truck and he didn't want to get out of bed, so I just "went a little fast" past the car. Heres the results, he'll have fun in the morning....


I would have stacked it even higher,lol (thats a nice feature about a V blade


----------



## Nascar24

*Back in the Day*

QUOTE=merrimacmill;455624]And heres another story. I was plowing our own parking lots and some moron decided to leave his car there overnight tonight, even though its in the lease that overnight parking is strictly forbiddon. Now I've told this guy time and time again not to do this. It has been an on going thing for a year or so. I left it till 11 and then called the tow truck and he didn't want to get out of bed, so I just "went a little fast" past the car. Heres the results, he'll have fun in the morning....[/QUOTE]

Back In The Day!

You know the big one!

Blizzard of 78' that is, I just started to plow for my neighbor ( with a 74 Jeep Wagoneer and a Meyers ST90) He had a town route , so I was doing his parking lots and residentials, I got a call on the CB ( Prehistoric Cell phone), "hey get down to the pike entrance ASAP!" So I arived there to meet a local Police Officer, he said this guy abandoned a MG sportscar in the middle of a side street and no tow company's would come out, so he ordered us to move it. My neighbor took his F250 and gently gave the car a push into a dead end street all the way to the end, we then followed the PO's instructions, "bury that thing so no-one finds it until April!"

SO WE DID!, lol

We pushed snow all around it, then we stacked it, then had a loader finish the rest no one knew what was under that pile until it melted in the spring! The idiot who left it kept calling the PD for months looking for his POS, Called every tow facility , no one knew where it was! In April the car was finally towed and the owner was notified, the good thing was, he didn't have much of a storage bill, bad thing was It was still a block of ice when he finally picked it up! lol

Some people's kids!

Jay


----------



## dbowden18

i've spent more time with my truck these past couple of days than with my family.
12/03+ 12/04 we got 18 inches
12/08 we got 4 inches
12/12 we got 4 inches
12/14 we got 4 inches
12/16+ 12/17 their calling for 24 to 36 inches
two problems, 
1 i'm running out of room in my lots to put snow
2 i'm running out of room in my pockets to put moneypayup


----------



## JBMiller616

Well it was my first time plowing EVER.......here are a few pics..........

My Truck.......



















This is what happens when people leave their cars parked on city streets while the city is trying to plow. There were about ten tow trucks and five cops and they were just ripping cars out of the snow banks and hauling them off.........


----------



## JBMiller616

This was just clean-up today. I pushed all my banks back as far as I could in case we get anything plowable in the Hartford area again this weekend, but it's not lookin' good for us........


----------



## nickPSD

Im hoping we get some storms like that this year. We started off good with a 6". But nothing in the forecast now:crying:


----------



## merrimacmill

TOMORROW NIGHT! Here we go again.:saluteayup


----------



## streetfrog

I got in at 2 am friday morning. Back up at 5:30 am and back at it again. Got a few new accounts after the storm all ress. This one old lady calls me and asks for a plow for rest of the season. So when I get there I tell her $30 a storm . All is good at this point. 3 cars wide same deep, ends at a garage with bush's on one side and a fence on the other that come halfway back. No problem. So I finish and goto the door to get paid and she goes, I don't think I am going to use you, I ask why and she said that I was expensive! The guy last year did it for $25. I look at her like she has 2 heads and explain that last year gas was under $ 1.50 a gallon and is $3 now. but if she wants someone else that's fine but if she calls me after than it will be the $40 I norm get for a setup like hers and walk away. But it's all good as I was leavin I got her neighbor AND he's paying $45 a storm LOL. I got 6 new res. and 1 good size parking lot yesterday . Add that to the rest of my route and I am lovin it hehe. anyway that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Now if I can just find a set of used wings I will be a warm and fuzzy like. Anyone sellin a set in or around NH / Ma give me a holler. Can't wait for sunday ;P


----------



## mike psd

hey JB are you addicted yet LOL . how many accounts do have for being your first season ?


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

These are the only pics i have. I was solo and didn't have time to keep jumping out and taking pictures. Next time i need to take someone with me to do videos and pics. LOL


----------



## JBMiller616

mike psd;456714 said:


> hey JB are you addicted yet LOL . how many accounts do have for being your first season ?


I am highly addicted. I work for a property management company. We have about 50 rental properties around the greater Hartford area, so I do the plowing for for our properties with two other guys. So I don't have any accounts per say.

My boss did tell me that if I get any opportunities to bank some cash on the side to go for it. We have the insurance for it, he just told me to be careful.

I banked $100 for one push on Thursday night. The drive took me about 15 min.

The drives I do can be really tedious because all of the driveways that go to the lots behind our buildings are only as wide as my plow. So my technique has been to go straight in to the dumpster with the plow raised and back blade from the dumpster about 9 feet. then reverse out of the drive, turn around, and reverse back into the drive and push the snow out across the street.

Then I just have to go back in and get as much of the snow out of the full parking lots as I can.

It has been working out pretty well for me though, and I couldn't imagine using another truck. The thing is a beast.


----------



## Jt13speed

LOVE that dodge JB, would be better if it was a cummins but hey..a company truck is a company truck cant complain about that, and if its only for plowin a gasser is fine and dandy. Oh one more thing, its F-I-S-H-E-R no C in there boss  good luck and have fun plowin!!


----------



## MaineF250

Hahaa....this is the first time in this region that we've had this much snow before christmas. I work for a town PW and we have gone out at least 10 times so far this year. I have had 3 30+ hour days already and there's supposed to be another one tomorrow. I'm loving it.


----------



## Playboy

Is this why lots of you guys say you hate residentials?

yup. i got stuck last year on a windy steep driveway. i was backing out because as i started to plow upwards, they decided to leave so as I was reversing my back wheel went off the driveway and into the side where i was pushing the snow as well. i tried everything to get out including a come-along tied to a tree. i had no one to help pull me out either. I was so far off the driveway that one of my front wheels was in the air. I finally lost all hope and just put the freaking truck in 4x4Low, gave the dam the gas and after the snow tires burned through the snow/ice the dam truck pulled out of the ditch i put myself in. i swear I was about 7 digits away from having to call a tow truck. i lost about 2 hours that storm as well. this year i have been extra careful and I go a bit slower so i can spot problem areas faster.


----------



## Ryno

Started plowing at 11am on Thursday. Got back home at 8pm on Friday. That was the most snow we've seen in a few years.


----------



## Quality SR

JBMiller616;456593 said:


> Well it was my first time plowing EVER.......here are a few pics..........
> 
> My Truck.......
> 
> This is what happens when people leave their cars parked on city streets while the city is trying to plow. There were about ten tow trucks and five cops and they were just ripping cars out of the snow banks and hauling them off.........


Good job on the pictures, It looks like you did a good job, being that it was your first time. Nice truck by the way. What are the specs on your truck?


----------



## Jt13speed

Playboy;457123 said:


> Is this why lots of you guys say you hate residentials?
> 
> yup. i got stuck last year on a windy steep driveway. i was backing out because as i started to plow upwards, they decided to leave so as I was reversing my back wheel went off the driveway and into the side where i was pushing the snow as well. i tried everything to get out including a come-along tied to a tree. i had no one to help pull me out either. I was so far off the driveway that one of my front wheels was in the air. I finally lost all hope and just put the freaking truck in 4x4Low, gave the dam the gas and after the snow tires burned through the snow/ice the dam truck pulled out of the ditch i put myself in. i swear I was about 7 digits away from having to call a tow truck. i lost about 2 hours that storm as well. this year i have been extra careful and I go a bit slower so i can spot problem areas faster.


yah that sounds pretty crappy, but honestly why did you try 4Low as a last resort? I think i woudl have gave her hell in 4Low before bustin out the come along. the guy who used to plow my grandmas house used to do this just about every storm, slide down in the ditch (its a flat driveway) and then just give her hell goin back and forth the whole length of the 250ft ditch between the 2 driveways until he could get enough mometum to jump the sluse pipe back onto the roadway.


----------



## Playboy

With one wheel in the air and all 3 tires spinning in 4x4H i didn't think 4x4L would have made a difference.


----------



## WingPlow

Ryno;457145 said:


> Started plowing at 11am on Thursday. Got back home at 8pm on Friday. That was the most snow we've seen in a few years.


what part of CT are you in ??


----------



## Yaz

TLC Snow Div.;456811 said:


> These are the only pics i have. I was solo and didn't have time to keep jumping out and taking pictures. Next time i need to take someone with me to do videos and pics. LOL


No way, you do Mama restaurant. My wife and used to go there when we lived in Dracut back in the 86-91. Corovis used to own it, I think?

We still go there once a year on Tax night...LOL


----------



## bribrius

Playboy;457123 said:


> Is this why lots of you guys say you hate residentials?
> 
> yup. i got stuck last year on a windy steep driveway. i was backing out because as i started to plow upwards, they decided to leave so as I was reversing my back wheel went off the driveway and into the side where i was pushing the snow as well. i tried everything to get out including a come-along tied to a tree. i had no one to help pull me out either. I was so far off the driveway that one of my front wheels was in the air. I finally lost all hope and just put the freaking truck in 4x4Low, gave the dam the gas and after the snow tires burned through the snow/ice the dam truck pulled out of the ditch i put myself in. i swear I was about 7 digits away from having to call a tow truck. i lost about 2 hours that storm as well. this year i have been extra careful and I go a bit slower so i can spot problem areas faster.


some more reasons residentials suck

new add ons that you never saw the property without snow on it and dont know what is under the snow (or where the drive starts or ends for that matter. i dropped a front wheel in a hole the other day i didnt know was even there. already took out some landscaping timbers. clipped a bolder sticking out of the ground).

more people to deal with. with each one wanting to make sure you know there schedule and leaving you messages on your machine to make sure your going to come plow

some drives are so hard to find you barely find them, never mind somone your trying to give directions too so they can come pull your truck out.

trying to find a place to put the snow. then trying to find another place to put it when you run out of room in the first or second place.

some are weird shapes or sizes for drives and it seems like they set up the property just to make plowing it one big obstacle course by adding "obstacles" (sheds, patio, garden, whatever). you end up having to turn you truck around and shift from drive to reverse what seems like thirty times and your thinking the drive is just weird enough and small enough so you cant turn the truck around and "awkward" trying to clear, backdrag it and get the snow out of the way.

sitting in your truck watching someone clean off their car and thinking you could have done three drives in the time they take to move the car out of your way.

they arent always flat. and the ground your on when pushing the piles back away from the drive can be up, down, angled, to the extent you think your fourwheeling on a mountainside not plowing a driveway. this is usually when i start wondering if im going to get it back onto the tar again or i start wondering if the scaping is snow/ice under the truck or the ground and im bottoming out..

gravel drives that should be graded with a grader, not plowed. if they had graded it EVER then perhaps you wouldnt be grading it with your plow and tripping your blade trying to plow the snow.

sure there are many, many more. probably depends on what types of drives you choose to take or where you live. tract housing developments are probably the only real easy ones. i think someone should start a thread on why driveways are not fun.


----------



## Winter Land Man

It was bad out. The truck I was driving almost spun around at 5 mph, with a full load of sand!!!!


----------



## Winter Land Man

streetfrog;456709 said:


> I got in at 2 am friday morning. Back up at 5:30 am and back at it again. Got a few new accounts after the storm all ress. This one old lady calls me and asks for a plow for rest of the season. So when I get there I tell her $30 a storm . All is good at this point. 3 cars wide same deep, ends at a garage with bush's on one side and a fence on the other that come halfway back. No problem. So I finish and goto the door to get paid and she goes, I don't think I am going to use you, I ask why and she said that I was expensive! The guy last year did it for $25. I look at her like she has 2 heads and explain that last year gas was under $ 1.50 a gallon and is $3 now. but if she wants someone else that's fine but if she calls me after than it will be the $40 I norm get for a setup like hers and walk away. But it's all good as I was leavin I got her neighbor AND he's paying $45 a storm LOL. I got 6 new res. and 1 good size parking lot yesterday . Add that to the rest of my route and I am lovin it hehe. anyway that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Now if I can just find a set of used wings I will be a warm and fuzzy like. Anyone sellin a set in or around NH / Ma give me a holler. Can't wait for sunday ;P


$30 a storm? Woah! Cheap.... that's the least I would of charged, per plow! That lady has issues. That's really cheap though! Charge 30 at least per plow...


----------



## wyatherb

*south of Boston 12/13/07*

from this past thurs south of boston.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Sweet pictures everyone!

I'll get some if we get this storm of my Quad plowing some snow.


----------



## v-plower

Thanks for the pics!

I left my video camera at my house and after taking 40 minutes to get to my shop (normally 7 minutes) I wasn't going back home to get it.

I missed a TON of good footage! I'll bring it with me when I go out in the morning.


----------



## bowtie_guy

JBMiller616;456593 said:


> This is what happens when people leave their cars parked on city streets while the city is trying to plow. There were about ten tow trucks and five cops and they were just ripping cars out of the snow banks and hauling them off.........


Awsome!!! I really wish they would do the same around here. There are signs everywhere but still when they plow they just go around the cars. Never tow anything away. :angry:


----------



## StoneDevil

:crying::crying::crying: all i'm getting is rain


----------



## 92XT

Need a boat here.


----------



## big bird

snow snow snow a little rain now but back too snowpayuppayuppayup


----------



## Dragman10

*12/15-16/07*

Here's a couple for ya'






I hope they come through


----------



## wyatherb

*stack it up*

now turning to rain.


----------



## shanta74

here are some of todays storm.































and still snowing payup


----------



## JBMiller616

Well I just got done putting in 11 hours, I started at 7am this morning, by myself just plowing, then picked up one of my maintenence guys at about 12:30 and replowed everything and blew out all the sidewalks. 

I got home about 20 min ago and it was freezing rain, now I'm looking out my window and it's snowing lightly again.......................


----------



## gordyo

hdcust;455245 said:


> Can I have a few days off so I can go snowmobiling????


I will second that! Had the trailer dug out yesterday morning. Now I have to do it all over again!


----------



## v-plower

Here's some from yesterdays dump.


----------



## NCass31

today i took a trip down to a hotel we do to dig out the dumpsters, and ended up pushing a little. figured since i was in no rush i could stop and snap a quick, cell phone picture. i'm glad i finally get a break tonight...


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Great pics everybody! Can't wait to share some of my own!


----------



## ch973934

hey v-plower..are you in west side or the other location?


----------



## v-plower

ch973934;463202 said:


> hey v-plower..are you in west side or the other location?


Those pic's are taken in west springfield and Agawam. The first is at my shop on rte 75 in agawam. The second is at a church we plow on rte 20 in west side and the last one is my house on north blvd in west side.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN

I Would Have Done The Same Thing Nice Job!


----------



## Scottscape

that would've been wild to see the tow trucks dragging them cars out.. I think the tow truck companies make more then us in storms...


----------



## iflyhelis

hdcust;455245 said:


> Well I dont have any pics but DAMN I am sick of plowing already!!!! It seems like it has been snowing or having ice storms since the 3rd of december.
> Can I have a few days off so I can go snowmobiling????


I hate you *2


----------



## iflyhelis

wyatherb;457643 said:


> from this past thurs south of boston.


Where was this at Mansfield crossing?


----------



## Pinzgauer710

This was taken at 11:16pm EST on 12/29/07 and since it was raining it was not going to walk down to the drive way for a picture. But it looks like this pretty much everywhere here in northwestern Connecticut. We are going to get a lot of snow on sunday night. (i hope they are right). I will get some better pictures after it snows.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c56/Lambofan2003/Random2007046.jpg


----------



## StonewallFarms

Well just watched the weather and it appears we have a good sized storm Sunday into Monday maybe into Tuesday I'll get some pictures up after this storm. And for all you guys that are missing out well after this storm it should put us in the record for Boston for snowiest December in history. As of now the record is 27.9 and we are sitting at 26.9 with the 6+ they are predicting Sunday night , well guess we are going to break that record. Keep on pushin boys!! wesport


----------



## StonewallFarms

*Pics*

Heres pics of the storm from 12/31

http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii43/StonewallFarms/?action=view&current=332b3275.pbw


----------



## PetesYC

*Snow in Maine*

Well its my first post on here but have been reading everyday for a few years.

Just wanted to say here in Maine with this storm today I have plowed 6 times already this year. That is all i plowed for the complete winter last year and the year before. Another storm tomorrow!!!!

May seem like a lot of snow but Maine winters we always used to see 15 plowable storms until recently.

Good six inches on the ground now and still snowing!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Let me be the first to say welcome to plowsite!

stone wall, nice pics keep them coming the truck looks sharp with the stainless blade.


----------



## TTA89

We had about 2 inches today with rain in the middle in Northern Mass. Slushy heavy wet stuff.... Yuck. Just enough to have to clear driveways. payup

Taken at breakfast this morning :salute:


----------



## jabbahop

*plowing with the toolcat*

here is some video of the plowing our driveway this morning - i think we had maybe 5 inches and has snowed most of the afternoon so we are probably up to 7 or so.

\


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

jabbahop;472976 said:


> here is some video of the plowing our driveway this morning - i think we had maybe 5 inches and has snowed most of the afternoon so we are probably up to 7 or so.
> 
> \


Very nice machine! I need one of 'em.


----------



## SNAKE85

*I am The PLOW KING*

Rubbing my hands in glee after the past 2 dismal plow seasons. Yeah it got a little weary after a couple days but DAMN the money was good. TEE HEE!


----------



## Stuffdeer

SNAKE85;480052 said:


> Rubbing my hands in glee after the past 2 dismal plow seasons. Yeah it got a little weary after a couple days but DAMN the money was good. TEE HEE!


Are you wearing a burger king crown?


----------



## SNAKE85

It is the PLOW KING crownpayuppayuppayup


----------



## cet

Nice hat, I'm in Newmarket alsotymusic


----------



## TTA89

6-12 on Monday! wesport


----------



## ADMSWELDING

TTA89;485148 said:


> 6-12 on Monday! wesport


Well just have to wait and see i don,t believe these weather guys one bit at all::.But i hope we get buried.


----------



## zim bob

i just heard 10-14 here


----------



## StonewallFarms

Same here 10-14 in worcester hope they dont screw this one up...


----------



## iflyhelis

I'll go for 10-14" it will keep me out there for quite some time making some money that I really need about now.


----------



## StoneDevil

Come on guys post some pics from this lastest storm


----------



## pj550v12

Went to bed last night and they were calling for 8-12" woke up to 1/2 inch of slush, I practically saw the money being taken from my hands . . .


----------



## qualitylawncare

Get AAA buddy..

$50 a year for 24hr towing, jumpstarts, etc.

I used it 3-4 times last winter and it's a life saver. They can usually have a truck with you in under 45 minutes.



merrimacmill;455623 said:


> I just got in, its now 4:33 am. I had my worst plowing experience yet tonight. I went to do a drive at about 12am, this was my first time doing this particular drive, it is a driveway that leads to a culdesac type of turn around deal with a large garden in the middle of it. So I pushed some snow to the end of the driveway, the tires spun a little, the truck started to slid down the hill to my side a little and then a little more and a little more. Its not a severe hill but enough to put me in the woods or into about a 2-3 foot snow bank made by my pass. So I started digging it out and all that good stuff, and nothing worked.
> 
> So onto the next step, I had no one to call at all to help me or give me a pull so about an hour later, as an absolute last resort, I called my mother with her honda ridgeline....:crying:lol
> 
> So I hooked the tow chains up and started pulling it and of course the little honda was getting whiped around the place trying to pull the truck out and wasn't quite doing it. So after another hour or so of digging, It finally pulled it out but when it did, it pulled it right across the island in the turnaround with the garden!
> 
> So of course that got really messed up, so I was like well at this point I'll just keep hauling it out of here. But of course things needed to get harder. I was about 6 inches from their well cap... and I was still REALLY stuck. So I dug, and dug, and dug, and put down about 5 bags of sands and icemelt in their garden for traction. And I then drove it out. After all this a few hours were lost, and a lot of energy. It was horrible. Is this why lots of you guys say you hate residentials? What would you guys have done in this situation? Is there anything I'm missing?
> 
> Sry I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I saw the above story and thought it would be a good place for it.
> 
> I left a note apoligizing about the garden, and saying there is no charge for this plowing lol. But I am thinking of dropping the contract with this one, because this driveway is absolutly rediclous. Its not even paved so the ice is horrendous.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

AAA is great it has saved my life at my house in new hampshire many times. the first few times they pulled me out of sticky situations has payed for my membership for life..plus all the other benefits besides the towing.


----------



## TurbDies2500

Here are a couple of my truck during the storm....


----------



## TurbDies2500




----------



## mike psd

great action pics of the duramax !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

even though its a chevy nice truck! very nice rig:redbounce I will finally get pics of my rig up tonight if I'm not to lazy..


----------



## bribrius

why do you have a basketball hoop in the back of your truck?


----------



## qualitylawncare

bribrius;487982 said:


> why do you have a basketball hoop in the back of your truck?


Lol take a look at the pics again!! It's on the driveway. Does kinda look like its on the truck in the one pic though:yow!:


----------



## ch973934

Hey TurbDies nice pics, and nice ride! Heard (and can see) you guys got popped again up there, my g/f lives in Rochester. Her rent's new house has a long driveway and they have no more room to push snow...bet you have that problem too...

Good luck!

CH


----------



## TurbDies2500

Thanks guys. Yeah I like to throw hook shots out the window when I get bored. I had to install the basket ball hoop.


----------



## PORTER 05

lol, thats sweet you hooked the basket ball hoop to youre backrack, i want that!!!


----------



## RoseMan806

wyatherb;457643 said:


> from this past thurs south of boston.


Hey wyatherb, I see you we're in Weymouth landing. I live in Rockland, let me know if you ever need some help out there.

-Todd


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That Duramax looks nice!! 

As far as AAA goes, its great to have but they are a pita to work for/contract for. I drive pt for a local tow company that runs calls for them. The benefits are great and can save you money! Look into your auto policy as with most full coverage policies, towing is on it as well. Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## wirenut

they don't do commercial vehicles so i was told


----------



## PORTER 05

ya my dump truck had a flat tire, and i had no spare so i called them to just bring a truck up and fill it with air, and when i told them the info and gave them the plate number which is commmercial and told them it was a dump-truck, they said they would not come.


----------



## TTA89

Another one of these, It might snow 1-3 inches, snow, rain, sleet, we have no idea storms..... 

I threw the plow on, you guys can sleep in now. It will just rain!


----------



## 20Silverado05

This is my old truck. and we got about 14 inches this storm. most of it is melted


----------



## iflyhelis

You guy's got a decent amount of snow down there that storm, you lucky dog you! We got squat, not even plowable.


----------



## DSLL

Heres some form Saturday morning, got to use the back blade for the first time, it did pretty well in the wet snow.


----------

